# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Paraja...!?

## Eda H

Pershendetje. Sic e dim paraja ben kalan para ben atan. Thone se paraja te prish. ate der qe se hap celsi e hap paraja. Paraja eshte mjalti qe ben jeriu. pro kam nje pyetje A eshte paraja gjithcka per njeriun? Deri ku e ka vleren e rendisin paraja?  Deri sa mund te arije paraja te bleje? e cfare mund paraj te bleje e nuk mund te bleje?? A blen paraja: lumturin shpirterore, dashurin, nderin, lirin. e di si thone ca perata qe kan paran po nuk kan lumturi e gezim "Live like e queen and feel like a trash". a do te thote kjo qe me paran nuk shkon do te shume large, pervecse mund te blesh kepuce, fustane, e shtepi, makine, pro kjo nuk eshte e mjaftueshme, e nevojshme per jeten e njeriut qe te jetoje. njeri mund te jetoje edhe ne nje kasolle, por ama eshte i lumtur e i gezuar e ka dashuri  e grotesi reth e gjarke jetes se tije se ka familjen pran. 
me shume respekt
Eda

EDA

----------


## Estella

Paraja eshte vetem nje vegel qe e perdorin personat qe kane arritur nje produktivitet  nga puna e tyre.   Paraja nuk mund te funksionoje si para, eshte thjesht nje vegel shkembimi.
Paraja nuk mund te egzistonte n.q.s se njerzit nuk prodhonin gjera (produkte, ushqime, rroba etj...).

Perderisa ka njerez ne kete toke, paraja gjithnje do te egzistoje sepse sic thashe me lart eshte thjesht nje vegel shkembimi.

"Deri ku e ka vleren e rendisin paraja? Deri sa mund te arije paraja te bleje? e cfare mund paraj te bleje e nuk mund te bleje??"
 Do te sugjeroja qe te lexonit librin "gold Economic Freedom" e shkruar nga Alan Greenspan, ku ai flet per "Gold Standard". Menyra e shkembimit nepermjet arit. Ato do te ishit me e qarte se cfare paraja mund te blinte dhe c'fare jo dhe vlerat e saj.

edhe dica tjeter, sot te gjitha tranzaksionet e biznesit po kryhen ne menyre elektronike, dhe ka shume mundesi qe ne vitet e ardhme te mos flitet me per para por per dicka tjeter. Mbase pasuri "wealth"ne pergjithesi

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. sigurisht po pate para do te blesh, e blen sa te kesh. e dihet ate der qe se hap celsi e hap paraja??? cfare do te thote kjo??? Po a eshte parja gjithcka per njeriun?? pra eshte paraja e para ne liste? Cfare mund te blej paraja e cfare nuk mund te blje paraja? sa eshte kufiri i parase? ka njerez qe thone me mire pa para e i lumture. Live like e queen e feel like a trash. Sa eshte e rendesishme paraja per njeriun? sa e ka vleren per nje njeri kjo para? nuk flasim per sasin se varet sa eshte shuma e vlera e lekut. por flasim se cfare influence ka paraja tek njeriu, ne jeten e perditeshem. Deri sa mund te arije paraja te bleje? e cfare mund paraj te bleje e nuk mund te bleje?? A blen paraja: lumturin shpirterore, dashurin, nderin, lirin. pra jo paraja si gje matriale, se paraja mund te beje fustani makina, shtepira, po sa rendisi kan keto gjera tek njeriu?? a eshte ne radhe te pare njeriu apo paraja? ke vlerson me shume tek nje njeri paran apo personin ne teresi(krakterin)??
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## KACAKU

Paraja nga ato qe ke permendur me siper vetem lumturine nuk ble dot,sepse ajo nuk arrihet kurre.
Sepse edhe kur njeriu ka i ka bere te mundeshmet,nuk ngopet,do qe te arrije te pamundurat,ose me mire enderrat,prandaj perseri nuk gjen lumturine e plote.
Persa i perket atyre te tjerave: Liria,dashuria,nderi etj.,paraja arrin ti bleje,sepse edhe nese nuk je i ndershem,ke para qe tu blesh karakterin te tjereve,duke i bere te flasin detyrimisht ato qe do ti...
Mos harroni,qe ne kete bote ka shume skllever te parase!!

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. ti nuk blen nderin se nderi eshte po ai qe ke, por mund te thuash qe mund te besh pervete ca servila, ca njerez te pa skupullte, ca njerez qe vlersojen vetem paran e jo gje tjeter, ateher ai respket liri apo dashuri eshte vetem e perkoshme e genjeshtare. se minuten qe ti humb paran del i zhveshur nga te gjitha keto. 
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## KACAKU

Edhe shendeti nuk blihet me para,te gjitha te tjerat kane nje cmim te caktuar!!

----------


## ari32

KACAK
Kur thua se blen nderin dhe lirin,besoj se ketu ka te beje shume karakterin qe ka nje person,dhe rrethanat qe ndodhet.
Eshte pak e veshtire qe te blesh nderin,sigurisht nese ne nuk do te donim ta shisnim, prandaj them se varet nga karakteri dhe rrethanat.

Ftekeqesisht ne ditet e sotshme paraja ze vendin e pare ne jeten e cdo njeriu,duke lene menjene shume gjera qe mund ti jepnin me shume kuptim jetes se tij,nuk jam kundra qe dikush te kete para,po jo te jete jeta e tij rreth parase.

Nuk besoj  qe te gjitha gjerat kane cmim

----------


## TironciScrub

Eda e shikoj qe je shume idealiste, ndoshta dhe pak naive per sa i perket temes. lal "paraja" eshte, ka qene, dhe always do te jete burimi kryesor dhe me i fuqishem i nderit,lumturise, lirise, pse jo dhe i shendetit.
paraja domosdo qe blen dhe nderin, per ke do kidhe me shume rrespekt per nje milioner qe nderton nje shkolle apo per nje njeri te zakondhem qe i jep 1$ nje lypesi?
lumturine besoj se eshte e qarte qe e blen.....
lirine gjithashtu.......
shendetin ? Magic Johnson lojtari legjendar i LA Lakers ka rreth 10 vjet me side  dhe eshte akoma gjalle. pyet sa gjate rron nje person me side mesatarisht.

me rrespekt Scrub

ps: paraja beson se simbolizon pasurine apo jo ne  kete teme apo jo ?

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. po sa kushton qe ta blesh nderin e them ate me te mirin te kalses me te larte sa pra sa kushton????? po lira sa kushton qe ta blesh??? sa esthe cmimi???  e liri te pavarur fare ama??? 
ka shume te farefer por a man e kan lirin e kan dashurin e kan grotesin, mase nuk kan gjel te han cdo dite por ate qe e han e han me nder me liri te plote e me dashurine e ngrotesin familjare..
me paran LIVE LIKE A QUEEN AND FEEL LIKE A TRASH.....
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## KACAKU

Ti po kerkon cmime tani.Une nuk i di cmimet e lirise etj,po do te te them,qe USA qe ka para si shtet jo vetem e ka te patundeshme lirine,por edhe shteteve te tjera(aty ku i intereson) ja jep lirine  :shkelje syri: 
Nje individ qe paguan mire aty ku duhet fiton lirine te beje edhe krim,ose shkeljte te ligjeve...
Nese jep para per nje shtepije femije(per shembull),je i nderuar ne ate rreth,pa marre parasyh qe si njeri mund te jesh me i pandershmi...

Nuk po them se keto jane te drejta,por te verteta ama,se per fat te mire edhe te keq,paraja ble gjithcka!

----------


## TironciScrub

te gjitha ato jane ne sale 50% off, only this saturday !!!!
he mi lal mo, mos ja fut kot, si sa kushton ?cfare lloj pyetje eshte kjo? ku ta di une sa kushton. mos e merr temen kaq superficially, jemi duke fol per fuqine ne pergjithsi, power.
sa per ata te varfrit qe jetokan ne harmoni me duket dicka shume e pamundur. pasja e parase te heq nga jeta pjesen me te madhe te sherreve dhe mosmarrveshjeve ne familje. te jep mundesine per te studiuar jashteshtetit ne nje kolegj te mire. etj etj

----------


## mesues

Nuk ka asgje te keqe te kesh para sepse ato jane nje mbrojtje per njeriun . Gjithe e keqja qendron kur ne e veme ate ne vend te pare ne jeten tone.
Pikerisht ne kete moment , paraja behet ideali i jetes se nje njeriu dhe gjithcka tjeter kalon ne vend te dyte,te trete dhe me e keqja ndodh kur nje GJE qe duhet te ishte ne vend te pare zhduket fare nga lista e interesave te njeriut.

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje,  e di si thone:Paraja e ben njeriun e pasur ndersa edukata e ben zoteri.

----------


## Albo

Paraja eshte ngushellimi i budallait, fatkeqesia e te zgjuarit, enderra e fukarait dhe karemi i djallit !

Nje arsye me shume per egzistencen e djallit !

----------


## Puhiza

Ndoshta paraja mund te arrije te bleje gjithcka ne ditet e sotme,.... pervec dashurise,.... Eshte e vetmja gje qe as shitet as blihet.

----------


## Eda H

Pasuria nuk eshte lumturia.

----------


## Pelasgian

Dhe pasuria me e madhe ne jeten tone eshte lumturia

----------


## Mina

Per idealistet: mjet jetese, per materialistet: idhull!

----------


## Eda H

Pushka te ben trim, paraja mendjemadh.

Mos fol per paren; une nuk adhuroj nje perendi qe i jepet aq shpejt budallait me te fundit.

----------


## barbygirl

Sa per mendimin tim paraja mund te duket sikur eshte e vetmja gje ne bote qe mund te e ncjere nga cdo moment te veshtire por ne te vertete nuk eshte. I Agree with eda that Paraja nuk eshte Lumturia  :buzeqeshje:  thats a good idea.
Gjithashtu me ka ber peshtypje dhe ajo pyetje : DO jeten apo kuleten?" PO njeriu po mos pati jeten ci duhet kuleta?

----------

